# tring to learn the shell in os x



## MACBOY29 (Mar 5, 2008)

hi everyone,

does anyone have a file of cof commands for unix and os x i am tring to learn the terminal but really have a hard time reading the small print as my eyesight is really poor and would rather have a large print copy of all the commands so i can refer to them as i need to do stuff on my computer.
thanks for the help !!!!!


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 5, 2008)

You can find some great books on everything about Mac OS X at the following site:
http://www.oreilly.com/pub/topic/mac


----------



## MACBOY29 (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks for the tip but i'm tring to cut on the expense of buying a book if i can get away with it i have a very tight budjet and no disposibe income


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 6, 2008)

Then you best bet would be to check Apple's pages on Terminal usage or search Google for Unix commands in Mac OS X.  You should be able to find a good number of tips on the commands you can use.  And of course, there's the ever popular "man" command.  Just fire up a Terminal and type "man <name-of-app>" and hit Return for the help on said app.


----------



## MACBOY29 (Mar 6, 2008)

the thing is i have used mac since system 6.0 and dos very limitedly i have gotten to the shell point where i can move from directory to directory it is just what command does what how do we type it in the termail i really want to learn the terminal cause it is a more powerful system the gui and not only that but dos is a dummied down version of unix and i could use the unix stuff on dos cause i am tring to start my own computer repair business and it would look very stupid if i knew nothing of unix or linux i would rather be educated that be platform spasific dince thats were the industry is going also i am tring to be at least aware of what linux and unix can do even if i use mac os daily it is stupid to be platform spacific though i love mac os .


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 6, 2008)

First, I must ask that you please use punctuation in your posts as it is very difficult to understand what you're writing in one long run-on sentence.

Secondly, DOS and Unix are VERY different.  They might have some of the same commands but that's only to make the transition for DOS users a little easier.  There's just too much information for us to cover in a thread regarding the Unix command shell, especially since there are various shells out there for Unix (sh, csh, ksh, bash, etc.).  

Here's a little push to get you on your way.  I did a Google search for "beginner's guide to terminal Mac OS X" and I got the following:
http://www.l.google.com/search?hl=en&q=beginner's+guide+to+terminal+os+x&btnG=Google+Search

Take a look at the links there and that should get you on your way to getting familiar with the OS X Terminal.


----------



## MACBOY29 (Mar 7, 2008)

actually i did start a toutorial on line.


thanks,


macboy


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 11, 2008)

Nothing to add to that but it was like reading Ulysses, James Joyce.


----------

